# Find Max core help



## Nuked1775 (Aug 25, 2004)

Just tried using atitool, and selected find max core. Its been running for about 2.5hrs. now. Shouldn't it eventually stop and give me a number to set for my max core? It doesn't really seem to be doing much of anything, the numbers fluctuate from 17 to 1700. I'm running this on a laptop, 2.8 P4, 384ram, with a Radeon 345m. Any help would be appreciated since this graphics card sux and I'd like to pimp it out to its max.


----------



## Nuked1775 (Aug 25, 2004)

Also, is anyone had any luck with overclocking this vid card, and with what kind of results?


----------



## Nuked1775 (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok, been running it for over 3.5 hrs. now with same results, numbers just keep fluctuating greatly. Sometimes going up into the 2800 now, and still no errors. This can't be right is it?


----------



## bobo (Aug 25, 2004)

*all you have to do is look*

if you click on the settings tab and go to "artifact scanning" in the drop down menu you'll see a box to "stop scanning for maximum clock after".  CHECK that box and put abuot 900-1200 in the box. And the higher the number you put the more stable the max clock will be.


----------



## Frozen (Aug 25, 2004)

No, just observe how it moves....once you run it for abut an hour, itll be at max, itll go down about 10mhz, hit max, go down, and so on.


----------

